# Sony Vaio Notebook startet nicht mehr



## davido1991 (5. November 2014)

Hallo Board,

mein 3 Jahre altes Sony Vaio (Modell PCG-91311M, Product name: VPCEJ1J1E) Notebook startet seit kurzer Zeit nicht mehr. Anfänglich hatte das Display einen Blaustich und gelegentliche Aussetzer, so dass das Display 1-2 Sekunden Schwarz wurde. Nun blinkt bei betätigten des Anschalters nur noch die LED´s auf.
Akku raus/rein und mit/ohne Netzkabel bringt keine Veränderung. Ebenfalls ein längeres Drücken des Anschalters bewirkt nichts.

Eine kurzes Gespräch mit einem Fachhändler ergab, dass eine Öffnung und Fehlersuche ca. 25€ (fair?) kostet. Er vermutete einen Fehler im Grafikchip (was laut ihm ein Totalschaden wäre) und ein Fehler im Verbindungskabel zwischen Motherboard und Display (da lägen die Kosten nur für das Kabel schon bei 125€).

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man auch selbst den Fehler ermitteln und ggf. sogar reparieren könnte? Grobe Fähigkeiten im PC-Zusammenbau sind vorhanden, einen Laptop habe ich leider noch nicht geöffnet (außer Festplattenwechsel).

Zur Fehlerermittlung: Der Laptop wurde Gelegentlich im Bett genutzt, sprich der Laptop wurde auf der Bettdecke abgestellt, was eventuell zu einem Wärmestau geführt hat.

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe im voraus.


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2014)

Teste mal einen Monitor am HDMI/VGA-Port, dann kannst du zumindest einen Displaydefekt aufdecken. Die GPUs sind meistens auf dem Board verlötet, da kann man eigentlich nicht machen, zumindest überschreitet ein Tausch des Boards meist den Restwert deutlich.


----------



## davido1991 (5. November 2014)

Zählt ein Fernseher (per hdmi angeschlossen) ebenfalls als Monitor? Falls dies zutrifft, hat es leider nicht geholfen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. November 2014)

Fernseher sollte genauso funktionieren, dann ist wahrscheilich wirklich die GPU defekt.


----------



## davido1991 (6. November 2014)

Könnte man das irgendwie selber verifizieren? Oder hat noch jemand ideen, wie man die mögliche Fehlerquelle detektieren kann?


----------



## Crix1990 (6. November 2014)

Versuch nach dem Booten (bzw. wenn du meinst, dass das Notebook jetzt fertig gebootet haben sollte) per Netzwerk auf dein Notebook zuzugreifen. Wenn das klappt aber ein externer Monitor nichts bringt, würde ich auch auf einen Ausfall der Grafikeinheit setzen.

Das dürfte ohne Garantie dann wirklich ein Totalschaden sein.


----------



## davido1991 (6. November 2014)

Das Notebook startet leider gar nicht mehr. Dementsprechend auch kein Bootvorgang. Seltsam ist allerdings, dass nach auftreten des Problems der Laptop ab und an noch gestartet hat. Aktuell ist dies aber nicht mehr zu beobachten. Deswegen habe ich als Laie auf ein lockeres Stromversorgungskabel (oder sonstiges)  getippt.


----------



## Crix1990 (7. November 2014)

Meinst du mit gar nicht, dass sich nix mehr tut, oder dass du nichts mehr siehst?


----------



## davido1991 (7. November 2014)

Das sich nichts mehr tut. Weder Festplatte, Lüfter noch sontiges (hörbares) startet. Und die LED (zB füt CapsLock, Numpad) leuchten kurz auf


----------



## informatrixx (7. November 2014)

OK schau ma mal, Fehlersuche ist seit ungefähr 10 Jahre mein Hobby :

Die 2 wahrscheinlichsten Ursachen:
1. Die GPU ist defekt (halte ich auch für am wahrscheinlichsten);
2. oder der RAM ist defekt.

Beim RAM könnte man mal tauschen / nur mit 1 Riegel betreiben (falls mehrere Steckplätze belegt).

Einen "Fehler im Verbindungskabel zwischen MB und Display" als Haupt-Ursache halte ich für falsch.
Der Laptop würde auch ohne angeschlossenen Monitor booten.


----------



## killah (7. November 2014)

leih dir mal nen anderes netzteil von jemanden aus 
bzw geh mal zum saturn und frag mal ob du dein notebook an einem der netzteile von sony anschließen kansnt die gie leiche vollt und amperzahl haben 

versuch mal beide arbeisptsspeicher raus zu nehmen und einen trein zu tun und anschalten 
dann das gleiche mti den anderen (nur einer soll rein )

die grafikakrte ist ne intel hd (die gehen net so leicht flöten) ist eher unwarscheinlich 

MFG


----------



## davido1991 (8. November 2014)

Ich werde den Tip mit der Ram-Riegel Wechsel Morgen ausprobieren und von dem Ergebnis berichten.


----------



## davido1991 (11. November 2014)

Heute Abend bin ich endlich zu dem Versuch gekommen. Ich habe den Laptop (mit Akku) zunächst nach mehreren Tagen stillstand an das Stromnetz angeschlossen und komischerweiße ist er normal hochgefahren und hat ebenfalls das Windows Menü angeziegt. Ich hatte auch die Möglichkeit auszuwählen, dass der Laptop nach Absturz normal Hochfahren soll. Leider war das Glück nach 10 Sekunden zuende, der laptop war Plötzlich aus (als ob man ihm den Strom ohne Akku ziehen würde) und war danach nicht mehr anzukriegen, sprich die selbe Problematik wie vorher.

Leider ist in dem Notebook nur ein Ram-Riegel verbaut. Den Steckplatz des Notebooks zu wechseln hat nicht geholfen. Vielleicht ist es jedoch auffällig, dass auch ohne Ram-Riegel der Notebook die gleiche  Reaktion (sprich nur ein kurzes Aufblinken der LED´s.) zeigt.

Folgender Ram ist verbaut: 4GB Elpida DDR3 SDRAM PC3-10600S-9-10-F2 

Das ganze stellt mich echt vor ein Rätsel..


----------



## davido1991 (13. November 2014)

Niemand mehr eine Idee?


----------



## trekki1990 (13. November 2014)

Also wenn er gleich reagiert mit oder ohne RAM dann ist auch wahrscheinlich dass das Board hin ist, er erkennt keinem RAM und der POST schlägt fehl. Ist aber unlogisch da du ja kurz zum Windows gekommen bist. Oder das waren die letzten Zuckungen dass vielleicht doch das Board hin ist und irgend ein Kondensator der Stromversorgung ist hinüber. Wenn die Dinger keine Spannung mehr stabil halten können gibts solche Phänomene durchaus.

Gruß trekki


----------



## davido1991 (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo Forum,
ein Computerfachhandel hat nun eine Fehlerdiagnose durchgeführt und das Mainboard als Ursache detektiert. Laut dem Fachhändler würde eine Reperatur zwischen 400-600€ kosten, was sich absolut nicht lohnt (da könnte man lieber direkt bei ihm eine neuen Laptop mitnehmen  ).

Meine Frage: Ist es möglich ein Motherboard nachzukaufen und es auszutauschen (auszutauschen lassen)? Lohnt sich so etwas? Wenn das ganze Reperaturkosten von 200€ nicht übersteigern würde, würde ich den Vaio gerne reparieren. 400-600€ ist allerdings etaws hoch.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (5. Mai 2015)

Du kannst glaube ich für Vaio nichts mehr nachkaufen. Habe selbst einen seit 6 Jahre und durfte erfahren, dass Vaio die Sparte verkauft hat und nur noch in Japan angeboten wird.

Würde dir zu einem neuen Notebook raten. Ich persönlich finde die Asus Zenbooks schön und die kommen an das Vaio Design ran.


----------

